

Ask HN: What does your startup's name mean? - quizbiz

I have been having a lot of clients ask me what the name of my startup means? The truth is, it sounded cool and it was completely original, the .com/.net/.org was available. The "brand" is mine but it really has no meaning. I tried breaking down the word and seeing if any latin roots would catch but nope.<p>Should I make something up?
What does your startup's name mean?
======
pedalpete
You'd be amazed how few people can figure out what your name means and why .

I named my first company ZiFiMusic because it was a online radio play, and it
sounded kinda like HiFi & WiFi (this was years ago when lots of people were
just equating WiFi with internet). Of the few people who ever heard of it, a
high percentage referred to it as (Ziffy), 'cause they just didn't get it. But
I asked them what Ziffy meant to them and they said 'fast', so I figured that
was still good.

With my most recent name, i went with HearWhere because it shows you where you
can go for live music so Where do you go to Hear. People get that instantly.
Except both words have multiple spellings (HereWear, etc.). Lesson Learned.
Hopefully I'll do better on my next try.

------
ujjwalg
Our startup has a name which has nothing to do with what we are doing.
Everyone we tell the name says its a cool name. There is a funny story behind
the name but at this point we dont go out telling the story to everyone. When
someone asks why, we simply say its cool and we like it.

------
joeld42
It would be good if you can find some meaning -- any similar word with
positive connotations will do. People have a need to attach meaning to words,
it will help it stick.

If you can't, say it came to you in a dream.

Never admit it was because the .com was available.

~~~
pbhj
"One day I was sat praying in church for inspiration about the company name,
yeah I know that is strange for a Hindu, I paused for a snack and sliced open
a pomegranate offered to me by a haggard monk. The pips formed a word ..."

